# Rat Palace, picks of my girls.



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

I built Ashley a proper home out of a big bird cage last night; complete with two levels, a log house, tunnel, ladder, a little edible house thats peanut flavoured and a fuzzy hammock. 

More importantly I brought her home a friend. An a very young albino female...I think I'm going to name her Spaz (cause she is HYPER!!!). It was fun watching the two of them play, racing around and up and down and wrestling and later snuggle up together in the hammock.

I took them out one at a time for some bonding after they socialized together for a few hours.

Ashley seems much happier and actually runs around the cage playing rather than hiding all day and night in her nest like she was. 

I took the advice of (sorry forgot your name) the poster in my other thread and switched to a different bedding. It feels sorta like a cross between cotton and fabric, it says its safe for rats so I hope it's the right stuff. They really seemed to like it judging buy the rooting and digging to the extent they were actually flinging it out of their cage. Haha.


----------



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

Here they are exploring their new home together.


----------



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

Here they are snuggling up in their hammock.


----------



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

Spaz checking me out from inside the edible peanut house.......mmmm!!!


----------



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

Ashley looking for some attention and an escape route....she's such a little houdini :roll:


----------



## Rose24 (Sep 16, 2006)

Your little mates look so happy! What a great home - someone else there looks happy too! Such lovely little pets for all the family. I can imagine when the cats go to kitty heaven that I'll become a firm rattie person. My husband thinks I'm nuts but can't help being pulled in by their funny behaviour! Good on you for taking the time to give them such a terrific fun house!


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

Cool cage! Your girls are so cute. That edible house is very neat, my girls would love it! It looks kinda like those rawhide things that are sold around christmas time for dogs... I always thought they were neat!


----------



## Kitty_Suck (Oct 23, 2006)

That hammock is awesome! Do u have any other photos of it? I'd like to try to make one for my daughter.


----------

